
The Mechanical Universe - davidivadavid
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtMmeAjQTXc&list=PL8_xPU5epJddRABXqJ5h5G0dk-XGtA5cZ
======
RichardCA
Thanks for doing this so that I didn't have to. :)

